# Mansfield: Warsop Strand cinema / bingo May 2012



## playerone (Jun 3, 2012)

Located in Market Warsop. The Strand Cinema opened in 1936. It was independently operated and closed as a cinema in 1961. it later became Strand Bingo and social club as most do.
The building has a facade of hand-made brick, with a central stone feature. Inside the auditorium there is a curved proscenium, and the building is little altered from its opening. 
the building has recently been sold to tesco though an agreement is in place to keep the frontage.

A great explore even as a permission visit, its amazing what a box of fosters lager can do and some persistance to enable access!




DSC04597a by playerone1, on Flickr




DSC04634 by playerone1, on Flickr




DSC045951a by playerone1, on Flickr




DSC04596a by playerone1, on Flickr

went behind the curtain but nothing to see the screen had been removed




DSC04640 by playerone1, on Flickr

the old heating system that is behind the vents of the blue wall fins from picture 2




DSC04636 by playerone1, on Flickr

had to go onto roof to access the projector room




DSC04624 by playerone1, on Flickr

the room was pretty clear apart fom original seating being stored. the shutrers were still on the wall though




DSC04627 by playerone1, on Flickr




DSC04630 by playerone1, on Flickr

Decided to have a ferret around in a store room off from the projector room, moved some tables and found what looks like the projector and switch board.




DSC04618 by playerone1, on Flickr




DSC04621 by playerone1, on Flickr

thx for looking


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 3, 2012)

Great photos,looked like the remains of a Mercury Arc Rectifier in the 2nd last shot?


----------



## skeleton key (Jun 3, 2012)

Great location and Cheers for posting 

Me likes alot


----------



## wherever i may roam (Jun 3, 2012)

Cant beat an old cinema,good stuff mate...


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 3, 2012)

Great stuff! Thanks for posting these, I do love an old cinema!


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Jun 3, 2012)

Nicely done, some very nice shots


----------



## krela (Jun 3, 2012)

Very nice indeed! Thank you.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice! Great lighting. Thanks for posting.


----------

